# New here, new to me 1983 Comet 9x42.



## 76kcfdcapt (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi, I recently acquired this 1983 9x42 3hp Comet. I am in the process of cleaning it up and repairing a couple things. I replaced the belts and the turret bolts. It seems to be a solid machine. The power feed is missing the bottom cover and the wires are cut/broke, no limit switch. It appears to have had a DRO but its gone. I am currently gathering parts to build a rotary phase converter. I was a machinist 25 years ago in a small shop. I ran a J head Bridgeport plus a Crystal lake OD grinder, South Bend lathe, Hardinge Auto Chucker, Crush Form Grinder, turret lathe, etc..  I kept all of my tools plus a lot of cutting tools, end mills and such. My grandfather was a tool and die maker and I have all of his tools also. The mill will be used for hobby projects, gunsmithing and automotive stuff. I wanted a mill for a long time and finally pulled the trigger, the drill press with a cross slide vice was just not cutting it. I have already got some good info from this site and hopefully I can contribute in the future. 
Glen


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 2, 2015)

nice mill!
she looks like she cleaning up real nice:thumbsup2:


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 2, 2015)

I've never seen a "Comet" before. Looks like a stout piece for sure. Good luck with it.


----------



## 76kcfdcapt (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the comments, the ways are tight and the backlash is adjusted so I see no reason it won't do what I need it for. Hopefully I can get my rotary phase converter finished today and give the mill a try. I am still waiting for a new variable speed belt, the old one is useable but has seen better days. I also have to fix a couple of the tubes for the one shot oiler. Next, I have an old Sebastian lathe made by Sheldon to clean up and get running, belonged to my grandfather and came off a ship.


----------



## 76kcfdcapt (Feb 4, 2015)

Well the rotary phase converter works, the mill runs. Now I have variable speed pulley problems. Looks like it was run for a long time with no plastic insert, the motor shaft keyway was in bad shape. The sliding pulley is worn on the inside dia. on the lower portion. I fixed the shaft, welded and recut the key way. I will have to do some measuring to see if Bridgeport parts will fit but in the mean time I am going to make a plastic bushing and JB weld it in. Hopefully that will work for a little while.


----------



## 76kcfdcapt (Feb 5, 2015)

Well I happened upon a source for parts. Was looking on ebay and saw a Gromax mill head. It is very similar to the head on my Comet and most other Taiwanese BP clones with a variable speed head. They had an Ebay store with quite a few parts. They had several pulleys for the motor with different shaft sizes, found one with the exact shaft size, looks identical to the one on my mill. Anyone with a Taiwanese clone may find parts they need from them. I ordered it and will have it tomorrow!


----------



## 76kcfdcapt (Feb 6, 2015)

New pulley installed, machine is working nicely. I get some vibration above 2000 rpm from the rocker plate but I don't plan on using it any faster than that. Will have to replace that bearing at some point. Next is a digital readout, on its way to me now.


----------



## ARKnack (Mar 12, 2015)

76kcfdcapt said:


> Well I happened upon a source for parts. Was looking on ebay and saw a Gromax mill head. It is very similar to the head on my Comet and most other Taiwanese BP clones with a variable speed head. They had an Ebay store with quite a few parts. They had several pulleys for the motor with different shaft sizes, found one with the exact shaft size, looks identical to the one on my mill. Anyone with a Taiwanese clone may find parts they need from them. I ordered it and will have it tomorrow!



That's for the lead. I tried to find them on eBay, but their name didn't come up. Do you have a link to there store?
Your are going to love that machine. I have a 3kv with a 10x50" table. I would recommend changing the table way felts. mine were worn out. I purchased felt sheets at zero.com.


----------

